# T-Shirts Burning/Browning when pressed.



## nitai (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
First I'd like to say thanks, to the people who helped me on my other posts. I have a question. I purchased a new heat press, and I'm having a problem when I press my shirts. So far I have only been pressing to test them, but what happens, is on each shirt I press, the part that gets into contact with the heating ellement, gets sort of burnt looking, and darkens to a very light tan. So I end up with a square light-tan spot where it was heated. It makes the part of the shirt that was pressed look almost like it has a bad sweat stain. I was pressing for 10-18 seconds, at 325-360F, with a medium pressure. The shirts I pressed were my old white 100% cotton shirts, but they were totally clean.
Has anyone experianced this before? And does anyone have any suggestions on what I should try, or what might be wrong?
I would greatly appreciate any answers, so I can get this working right.
Thanks,
Nitai


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,


Well the times and temps seem right to me. My question would be is the Plenum clean? Is the press new or just new to you? Could there be something on the press? Is there a smell of any sort when the shirt is in the press?

That is the only thing I can think of. Hope this helps..


----------



## Mind Your Mind (Nov 18, 2005)

I have had the same problem. I think it is related to pressing too long. I press first to get the moisture out (30 secs max) then press again to press the design (I use plastisol transfers). Some white shirts do get that stain. Not very many though. I think i may be pressing too long when I am pressing to get moisture out. I have read that you can do 10-15 secs and maybe do it twice. I think this would get the moisture out and help to not burn the shirt. Some of my coloured shirts get a light coloured square where i have pressed the shirt but that seems to go away after a wash. 

So I would recommend to do two shorter press times to get moisture out then for plastisol transfers I really only need to press it for 8-10 secs. Mind you I turn the press up a little bit from the recommended temp for plastisol.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a new HT400 - I have my temp set at 385 - 50lbs pressure and press T-shirts for 12 seconds . . . 

I pre-press the whole Tee's (don't like shipping out wrinkled Tee's) -- I then set the Tee for alignment and then press for 5 seconds for moisture before placing my transfer --- once the transfer is placed then I press for 12 seconds
(really there isn't any moisture in the Tee by the time I get done pressing the whole T-shirt -- I just do it so it doesn't mess up my regiment...LOL*~)
now, sweatshirts, I press for 15-17 seconds --- canvas tote bags, 17-19 seconds 

knock on wood -- I haven't had any scorching

Diane


----------



## Mind Your Mind (Nov 18, 2005)

> I then set the Tee for alignment


Do you have a particular way to do this in order to keep the shirt and print aligned and straight?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Chuck . . .. when I pre-press the shirts - I fold them in half (lengthwise) -- that gives me a crease down the center of the shirt -
I use the 3 or 4 finger count (method) from the bottom of the neckline/collar 
(this is the top of transfer) -- (I use 3 fingers down for small to XL shirts and use 4 - sometimes 5 fingers down for the larger size shirts) ------ then - 
I kind of eyeball the centering by the crease I made and I also use the armpit method -- stretch the shirt out from the arm pits to see if the crease is in the center of your press . . . 
-- it does get a bit touch when the shirt is a size 5 or 6XL -- *YIKES*~ . . .
my index fingers are just long enough to center the transfer from side to side . . 
Then I go for it . . . . 

I use QLT "EZ PEEL" Ink Jet Transfer Paper - can be used for hot or cold peel . . 
am very very satified with the EZ Peel... best thing invented next to snot . . LMAO*~

I'm still new at all of this, 
I might not get rich, but I sure do have fun™ . . 

Diane


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

30 seconds for a pre-press?? That seems rather long. Most people go for about 5-10 seconds only, and that's plenty of time to get the moisture out. Unless you're working in a humid swamp or something =)


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

When I pre-press I simply tap the top platen against the garment about 3 times to remove moisture and wrinkles. Be opening and closing the press a few quick times, you allow the moisture to escape.


----------



## blackbettyboop28 (Jul 2, 2010)

I too am having this problem with my Jet Pro soft stretch. It tells me to press for 20-30 seconds but I get that "dirty box" around the image. It says high temp and heavy pressure. What should I do? I'm ruining my shirts and wasting my money! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!


----------

